# Solved: mac mini external optical drive options?



## DanMo (Jan 8, 2012)

hi... im looking to buy a Mac mini [newer generation] and it doesnt have a cd/dvd included..
my question is.....can i buy anyother brand like samsung or LG ..ETC.. or do i have to buy the Apple
Macbookair super drive....wich the reviews are so-so ... 
Also...same question for an external hard drive [for backups]....or do i have to buy the time capsule.
already have router.. Thank-you !!


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

As long as they are standard drives not using proprietary drivers, any brand should be fine.

No you don't have to buy from Apple.

http://www.macsales.com/ has various models to choose from.
At least for the hard drive, get one that includes the Firewire connection, you'll be happier. (speed, cpu usage)


----------



## DanMo (Jan 8, 2012)

Headrush said:


> As long as they are standard drives not using proprietary drivers, any brand should be fine.
> 
> No you don't have to buy from Apple.
> 
> ...


Thank-you for your quick answer, and for the link! It will make my shopping a whole lot easier and help me save some bucks too! Apreciated! DanMo


----------

